# Need help: New nerites not looking so great



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi,

I just bought a couple horned nerite snails today. I didn’t have my readers on to inspect them closely but now that I’m home I notice a few things.

One hasn’t moved at all, which I know can be normal and I see his body inside the trapdoor. I’m hoping he’s ok. He’s very pale.

The other one definitely has a deficiency. I could be wrong and he’s moving around and very active but has white spots on his rear. He’s very orange too.














Anyway, they are on quarantine but curious if you all think I bought sick snails. Here are some pics.

Thank you! Any advice is appreciated. I already have two others and I have to say they do look much healthier IMO.


----------



## Fishsaurus159 (Aug 24, 2021)

The white spots look like chipped shells to me but could you maybe take daily pictures to see if it grows? If it is a chipped shell then it could be a calcium deficiency. Also what is the water temperature and do you have any chemicals in the tank? It could also take the time for the snails to get used to the new aquarium.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Fishsaurus159 said:


> The white spots look like chipped shells to me but could you maybe take daily pictures to see if it grows? If it is a chipped shell then it could be a calcium deficiency. Also what is the water temperature and do you have any chemicals in the tank? It could also take the time for the snails to get used to the new aquarium.


Hi, thanks so much for your help. it does look chipped.

Especially seeing it zoomed in closer in photos. I put a teeny amount of API calcium in the bowl but no chemicals. I put a couple rocks and a couple plants with algae on them in there. I have them in a 1 gallon bowl because I just picked them up at the store today and now I want to quarantine for a month soI will keep an eye on them for a while before I put them in my tank.

The temp is 75 right now. I worry about the real pale one. I did smell her and she smelled fine. I read they smell terrible when they die. I hope she’s just getting acclimated.

I’m going to do daily pics though to track the progress. Thanks for your advice. At first glance I couldn’t tell if the darker one had a fungus or a parasite but you’re right, it looks chipped.

ThanI you very much reading this and replying. I really appreciate it. I hope you have a good night!


----------



## Fishsaurus159 (Aug 24, 2021)

YogisMom said:


> Hi, thanks so much for your help. it does look chipped.
> 
> Especially seeing it zoomed in closer in photos. I put a teeny amount of API calcium in the bowl but no chemicals. I put a couple rocks and a couple plants with algae on them in there. I have them in a 1 gallon bowl because I just picked them up at the store today and now I want to quarantine for a month soI will keep an eye on them for a while before I put them in my tank.
> 
> ...


Your welcome  hopefully they recover quickly.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

I put a tiny piece of cuttlebone in my tanks for the snails' shells. One of mine came kind of with a not-so-healthy shell but after a couple of weeks with the cuttlebone/calcium in the tank, it's now nice and vibrant. I just ordered my cuttlebone on Amazon for a few dollars and break off a tiny piece for the tanks that I replace once gone (roughly 1/month).


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Seqathe said:


> I put a tiny piece of cuttlebone in my tanks for the snails' shells. One of mine came kind of with a not-so-healthy shell but after a couple of weeks with the cuttlebone/calcium in the tank, it's now nice and vibrant. I just ordered my cuttlebone on Amazon for a few dollars and break off a tiny piece for the tanks that I replace once gone (roughly 1/month).


Thank you so much! I think I still have some cuttlebone left from a while back so I will add some. I did add a dose of calcium by API - will that be too much if I do both? I will have to clean his little bowl out frequently while he’s quarantining so I can do it next time.

Also, the little snail that I wasn’t sure about died. I actually think it was dead when I got home from buying him. I wasn’t sure so I kept checking the Ammonia levels and it spiked way up last night and his little body looked like it was hanging from the shell. Poor lil guy. I feel so bad.

On a happier note, the other one is speeding around eating like crazy. He’s in nice clean water sitting in the window to grow more algae and I will quarantine him for a month to be safe. I think next time I will order them online. I’m not sure my lfs had them in the greatest condition. I was even iffy about buying them but I figured I could give them a better home.

Thank you for your reply and help. I really appreciate it.


have a great day!


----------



## Fishsaurus159 (Aug 24, 2021)

YogisMom said:


> Thank you so much! I think I still have some cuttlebone left from a while back so I will add some. I did add a dose of calcium by API - will that be too much if I do both? I will have to clean his little bowl out frequently while he’s quarantining so I can do it next time.
> 
> Also, the little snail that I wasn’t sure about died. I actually think it was dead when I got home from buying him. I wasn’t sure so I kept checking the Ammonia levels and it spiked way up last night and his little body looked like it was hanging from the shell. Poor lil guy. I feel so bad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

YogisMom said:


> Also, the little snail that I wasn’t sure about died. I actually think it was dead when I got home from buying him. I wasn’t sure so I kept checking the Ammonia levels and it spiked way up last night and his little body looked like it was hanging from the shell. Poor lil guy. I feel so bad.
> 
> On a happier note, the other one is speeding around eating like crazy.


I'm sorry to hear one of them didn't make it! How is the other little guy doing now?


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Having some abrasions on the "older" parts of their shells is fairly common and not a problem.

It sounds tough - but I only buy them when I see them moving or see a rather healthy foot.

So glad, that one of them is fine and very sorry for the one not making it. They have to endure hard conditions until they are sold to us. And for many this will continue.


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Feanor said:


> It sounds tough - but I only buy them when I see them moving or see a rather healthy foot.


I don't think it sounds too tough and I can relate to this! Prior to getting my first snails, I had in mind to go to my LFS to buy them -but what I saw there was so sad, so I ended up leaving without snails. Now I just order them online.. which is kind of bizarre but I am always so amazed how well these little guys can travel 😆


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You should have seen the look on the clerks' faces when I insisted on sniffing a snail's foot.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You should have seen the look on the clerks' faces when I insisted on sniffing a snail's foot.


I’m seriously doing the “sniff test” before I leave the store next time! Online may be a better option although Buzz and Honey came from that same store and they are doing great! I guess you never know … without the sniffing! Lol


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Seqathe said:


> I don't think it sounds too tough and I can relate to this! Prior to getting my first snails, I had in mind to go to my LFS to buy them -but what I saw there was so sad, so I ended up leaving without snails. Now I just order them online.. which is kind of bizarre but I am always so amazed how well these little guys can travel 😆


Yes, they weren’t in the greatest condition but the other snail, Speedy, is doing great! Noshing away on algae! Where do you usually order from? I find it a little hard to find the horned nerites. Thanks for all your help! Speedy is speeding around eating like a wild fella so I’m happy he’s doing well and nice and strong.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Feanor said:


> Having some abrasions on the "older" parts of their shells is fairly common and not a problem.
> 
> It sounds tough - but I only buy them when I see them moving or see a rather healthy foot.
> 
> So glad, that one of them is fine and very sorry for the one not making it. They have to endure hard conditions until they are sold to us. And for many this will continue.


Yeah, it’s a shame really. They were in so much poop. It only takes a moment to clean it up a bit. I love this store too and their bettas all are in 1 gallon bowls with a little plant, so this makes me feel better about buying there but I may consider online too.


----------

